# Coolest Headstone Award........



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

*Here are the Five Rules for Men to Follow for a Happy Life that Russell J. Larsen had inscribed on his headstone in Logan , Utah . He died not knowing that he would win the 'Coolest Headstone' contest.*  
    
      
 
   *FIVE RULES FOR MEN TO FOLLOW FOR A HAPPY LIFE:*
  
 
   *1. It's important to have a woman who helps at home, cooks from time to time, cleans up, and has a job.*  
  
   *2. It's important to have a woman who can make you laugh.*  
 
    *3. It's important to have a woman who you can trust, and doesn't lie to you.*  
 
   *4. It's important to have a woman who is good in bed, and likes to be with you.*
 
   *5. It's very, very important that these four women do not know each other or you could end up dead like me.*


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 11, 2012)

Almost 60 years ago I visited Tombstone, Arizona.  Most of its streets were unpaved then.  It certainly was NOT the tourist trap thing it seems to have become.

I visited the cemetery there.  It contained many interesting graves including that of China Mary (IIRC) who was the most beloved madame of the place in the late 19th Century.  It also contained the graves of the Clantons and McLowerys who were killed at the OK Corral shoot out that has become so famous.

My favorite epitaph, though, was this one:  *George Johnson, Hanged by Mistake*


----------

